# Why not change our mindset?



## Petrus (17/1/17)

Hi Guys. 

The last couple of days was bad for me as a Vapor see in the light of negative publicity of batteries that explode etc. Yes I know it was a human error not changing a coil in a years time, don't now the ohms of the coil etc. Was the battery wrapping up to standard? Was it a Authentic Lg? This is just some of the questions. Now I want to ask the experts if you can do a tutorial how to do a proper battery re-wrap. I know battery safety has been discussed in numerous threads, but can we get a check list for the noobs reading this thread. I think we as Vapors must educate and not criticise. Keep on vaping guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (17/1/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (17/1/17)

KZOR said:


>



Thanks @KZOR


----------



## Petrus (17/1/17)

Here is what I am talking about. Does this look like positive / educating vapors? I got it from a Facebook page.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/17)

@Petrus you can even go to yout local vape shop and they will wrap them for you. Vape Cartel recently rewrapped mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/17)

To be honest if it wasnt for ecigssa and the members i would probably be a Andy.

Id like to say i know my sh*t because of this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Petrus (17/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> To be honest if it wasnt for ecigssa and the members i would probably be a Andy.
> 
> Id like to say i know my sh*t because of this forum.


@Clouds4Days, I think you know by now I only do mech's, and yes this forum is epic, but see in the light of this situation I think the noobs must see the dangers of not knowing your gear and the do's and don'ts

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## foGGyrEader (17/1/17)

It does take a long time to learn the basics, even if you provide all the info imaginable, some people won't listen ... like me. When I first read things here I dismissed most of it as cr@p, now ECIGSSA is one of the first places I go to catch up and learn. It took a year in my case, I suppose other peeps are a little brighter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days, I think you know by now I only do mech's, and yes this forum is epic, but see in the light of this situation I think the noobs must see the dangers of not knowing your gear and the do's and don'ts



For sure @Petrus its important noobies see what can happen.

Honestly it doesnt bother me at all seeing these image's because i know i can safely vape on my tube mech stress free like i am at the moment.

Many people including yourself have been using mechs for years with no issues because yous know what yous are doing.

(I wont show my wife these images though  she already doesnt like my tube mech, because of hearing other stories i have told her about on the net)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/1/17)

Petrus said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> The last couple of days was bad for me as a Vapor see in the light of negative publicity of batteries that explode etc. Yes I know it was a human error not changing a coil in a years time, don't now the ohms of the coil etc. Was the battery wrapping up to standard? Was it a Authentic Lg? This is just some of the questions. Now I want to ask the experts if you can do a tutorial how to do a proper battery re-wrap. I know battery safety has been discussed in numerous threads, but can we get a check list for the noobs reading this thread. I think we as Vapors must educate and not criticise. Keep on vaping guys.


 
was it even a vaping injury? or was it someone with a irrational dislike for vaping, just throwing stones because they want to. I think the likelihood of it being fake news as being high. looks to me like the guy was messing around with blanks, in a handgun... i mean he's got what look like powder burns on his face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (17/1/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> was it even a vaping injury? or was it someone with a irrational dislike for vaping, just throwing stones because they want to. I think the likelihood of it being fake news as being high. looks to me like the guy was messing around with blanks, in a handgun... i mean he's got what look like powder burns on his face.


 if the mod vented shooting off the top cap into his lips and skimming past his cheek the vented flame would have burnt his mustache and singed the skin on the lip.

It looks like his mech mod blew it's load all over his face.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/1/17)

Sprint said:


> if the mod vented shooting off the top cap into his lips and skimming past his cheek the vented flame would have burnt his mustache and singed the skin on the lip.
> 
> It looks like his mech mod blew it's load all over his face.



have you vented a battery before? thats really unlikely.


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/1/17)

Not to rain on everyone's parade but I honestly think mechs should not be sold online. Anyone Noob can buy it thinking it's like a ijust. Like they really are dangerous. I think they should maybe at least be put in a different section on the vendors website with big warnings all over. most of the sites just have it in a section called mech mods . some do have fine print saying for experienced vapers but not all do. I really think vendors should maybe at least put up a notice when someone tries to check out with a mech purchase. Just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Renoster (17/1/17)

Man this guy sucks... I have to hear thus daily by haters haha and i dont even own a mech....


----------



## DoubleD (17/1/17)

If only people like this <person> would actually take the time to watch a tutorial or 'read up' on great forums like EcigsSA where there are tons of info on battery safety... but no, "clouds bro clouds" 


Petrus said:


> Here is what I am talking about. Does this look like positive / educating vapors? I got it from a Facebook page.
> View attachment 81943

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Waine (17/1/17)

I read somewhere that a particular vaping vendor in SA makes you sign an indemnity form before they will sell you a fully Mech mod. I think this is a good idea. It covers the vendor from a potential civil suit, and it may just lessen the number of "Andys" in the world.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Waine (17/1/17)

This is my take. I love Tube Mech mods. I take full responsibility for any consequences. I keep it safe by using only Sony VTC 6 Batteries which I always carefully inspect for nicks and cuts. Secondly by not building below 0.18 Ohms. According to my research, this is the lowest Ohms I should be building my coils on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (17/1/17)

Nobody seems sure what the cause was. It might have been a damaged battery wrap, it might have been coils too low, it might have been an old coil, or water getting into the mod, or a counterfeit LG, or something else. Only one thing is sure: the more defensive the vaping community is and the angrier and more insulting we are towards this guy, the more guilty we look and the worse the PR fallout from this will be.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (17/1/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> have you vented a battery before? thats really unlikely.


no, hard shorted yes, several, but they never exploded just got hot.

Once I had a battery in thermal runaway but dropped it into a glass of water.

I have watched many YouTube videos of batteries venting.

I struggle to understand why you find it unlikely. Let's say this guy's build shorted and his battery short circuited then his battery begins to vent.

Now I've owned clone mechs in the past and the bottom threads were generally more robust than the thinner walled top threads.

Vent holes at the bottom of the tube near the switch don't help if the middle of the battery has already swelled against the tube wall effectively blocking any gas or flame from escaping via the vent holes. 

The top tube threads can easily be a weak point and under pressure can "explode" like what appears to have happened here.

The flames needed a place to go so out the top of the mech they went while Andy still has the device orientated towards his face as he was mid drag and that's how he has facial scorching.


----------



## stevie g (17/1/17)

Tube mechs have their followers but I for one wouldn't be sad to see them go.

If you want a mech that's the safest get a REO with a hot spring.


----------



## Lingogrey (17/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Nobody seems sure what the cause was. It might have been a damaged battery wrap, it might have been coils too low, it might have been an old coil, or water getting into the mod, or a counterfeit LG, or something else. Only one thing is sure: the more defensive the vaping community is and the angrier and more insulting we are towards this guy, the more guilty we look and the worse the PR fallout from this will be.


I can't say it nearly as well as @RichJB here and in several posts (especially on intuitive vs. non-intuitive danger) in this subforum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/lets-stir-a-little.t33447/ Just to add my 2 c in any case : Yes, educating newer vapers on safety is extremely important and is partly the responsibility of forums such as these, of each of us, and of responsible vendors. Yes, ultimately it remains each vaper's own responsibility to seek adequate knowledge. Yes, Andy's story seems suspicious to me too.

However, what has happened (whatever exactly that is) has happened and is now once again smack-bam in the public realm. Andy, not the vaping community, has the sympathy of most who have seen the story. "Don't be an Andy" memes is not helping. It is preaching to the converted, the vapers to whom it makes some degree of sense already, and it can only appear smug to non-vapers. This might not be a popular thing for me to admit, but as a vaper we sometimes appear a bit too smug for our own good to me too.

To me personally, "changing my mindset" is about TRYING to remind myself that I shouldn't take for granted that it's now easy for me to not smoke anymore and that vaping is no longer an unknown - that I now have a relatively decent understanding of it's mechanics and therefore an absence of fear. To remind myself that it's a natural human reaction to be a bit scared of the unknown and to not be too patronising with those with misguided ideas about vaping (however irritating I sometimes might find it and however much I might suck at actually trying to apply this).

I suppose by vilifying the Andys I might be technically 'protecting' the reputation of vaping as safe. However, I think that as @RichJB has implied, the regulatory consequences will most likely be worse and, importantly, the reputation of vaping as an exclusionary club might be 'enhanced'. Once again, just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/1/17)

Sprint said:


> no, hard shorted yes, several, but they never exploded just got hot.
> 
> Once I had a battery in thermal runaway but dropped it into a glass of water.
> 
> ...






supposedly, thats a pic of his mech, according to the daily mail. the amount of shrapnel doesn't add up.


----------



## kev mac (18/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Not to rain on everyone's parade but I honestly think mechs should not be sold online. Anyone Noob can buy it thinking it's like a ijust. Like they really are dangerous. I think they should maybe at least be put in a different section on the vendors website with big warnings all over. most of the sites just have it in a section called mech mods . some do have fine print saying for experienced vapers but not all do. I really think vendors should maybe at least put up a notice when someone tries to check out with a mech purchase. Just my 2c


kal has a point some of the crap clone mech's sold on eBay and such are very unsafe,I know I have a couple stored away I'm ashamed I bought. I notified eBay to let them know how irresponsible it is to sell this garbage to no avail.


----------

